# Roaming Gebühren werden früher als geplant abgeschafft



## Fluxi (16 Januar 2017)

Innerhalb der EU werden bereits am dem 1.6.2017 die Roaming Gebühren abgeschafft


----------



## BenTigger (17 Januar 2017)

Handys werden dann auch dazu zum 31.6.2017 abgeschafft.


----------



## FranziskaHDK (1 Februar 2017)

wann ist denn der genaue Termin nun bitte ??


----------



## BenTigger (1 Februar 2017)

Zeitung. lesen... da steht grade der 15.6.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Februar 2017)

https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article161715324/Roaming-Gebuehren-in-der-EU-werden-abgeschafft.html


> Den Angaben zufolge dürfen die Mobilfunkanbieter von ihren Konkurrenten ab 15. Juni höchstens 3,2 Cent pro Anrufminute sowie ein Cent pro SMS verlangen. Beim Datenvolumen ist eine schrittweise Absenkung vorgesehen: Ab 15. Juni sollen Anbieter für die Nutzung ihrer Netze durch Mitbewerber zunächst 7,70 Euro pro Gigabyte verlangen dürfen. Ab Januar 2018 beträgt die Maximalgebühr dann sechs Euro, ein Jahr später 4,50 Euro, im Januar 2020 noch 3,50 Euro, 2021 dann drei Euro. Ab 2022 wird der Preis auf 2,50 Euro pro Gigabyte gedeckelt.


----------



## Kreisler4 (22 März 2017)

2,50 pro GB, also werden sie nichtmal 2022 abgeschafft


----------

